# Small lathe build



## doc1955 (Dec 31, 2021)

Not sure if this qualifies as machine mod but I'm working on two small lathes I started building about 30 years ago. I decided to hopefully get them built. I post a video log you can take a look at.


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 14, 2022)

Well I messed that up!!  All the time I was thinking acme threads when it was actually calling out square threads. Oh well this will be my first attempt at it plus I need to make the tools to try it.


----------



## kuhncw (Jan 14, 2022)

Doc,

Thanks for posting your Small Lathe Build.  I've always thought Mason's little lathe was a great project.

Chuck


----------

